# Sudoku --- Gui/Spielbrett



## dhachim (17. Mai 2006)

Ich will einSudoku programmieren, habe aber mein Probleme was das Spielbrett angeht, da mir ne Idee fehlt, wie ich sowas aufbauen kann.

es Soll ungefähr so aussehen.
www.kompf.de/sudoku/generator.html


welche komponenten nimmt man da am besten.
Ich habs mit eine JTable versucht, bin aber mit diese lösung alles andre als glücklich.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme ein paar anregungen hier.
Ich will keine Lösung, oder Code. Einfach nur ein paar hinweise und ideen.

Auch wenn mir jemand nen Tipp hat, wo ich einen Puzzle Generator, oder zumindestens ne beschreibung finde, was die Logik angeht, wäre ich sehr dankbar (dieser teil ist nur optional, falls sich was aufdrängt  )


danke schonmal


----------



## waldwichtel (17. Mai 2006)

Also ich würde das Ganze mit Textfeldern und einem entsprechenden Layoutmanager lösen. Die generierten Felder sind dann halt nicht mehr editierbar.


----------



## dhachim (17. Mai 2006)

okay daran habe ich auch gedacht, nur wie bekomme ich die umrandungen hin ?

also zum einen soll jedes feld nen rahmen haben, dann soll das ganze spielfeld dick unrandet sein,und die 3x3er blöcke jeweisl auch.

da sehe ich mein hauptproblem.


----------



## waldwichtel (17. Mai 2006)

schau dir mal .setborder() an (ich glaub so heißts)


----------

